

Lorito - supporting
http://trac.parrot.org/parrot/wiki/Lorito

======
tedreed
Refactoring a portion of Parrot's core is not a "rewrite".

I'm quite certain that Rakudo will keep functioning just fine.

------
mmaunder
Sometimes during the evolution of the greatest open source projects they look
like crap to an outsider:

<http://oreilly.com/catalog/opensources/book/appa.html>

The greatest software takes time to build. Assuming Perl6 keeps plodding along
it will take another 10 years before it is truly great.

------
jasonwatkinspdx
I was pleasantly surprised by Allison Randall's talk at the emerging languages
camp. While clearly Parrot has suffered some troubled times, I wouldn't write
them off yet. There are some very smart and savvy people working on it.

------
dreyfiz
Death knell, death schnell. The editorializing in the headline is
inappropriate and inaccurate. The open-source community with the strongest
testing culture of any programming language is refactoring some well-tested
code.

Flagging this to request a headline rewrite.

------
mst
Parrot has been nailed to the perch since Dan Sugalski left. (hi, chromatic,
I'm the perfectly spherical sceptic you've been imagining)

rakudo-ng smells to me like the rakudo guys are preparing to be cross-VM.

I love my perl5 VM and therefore am not the expert on this. But I respect the
other language in the perl family (Camelia spec, Rakudo implementation) and
think your headline is overblown.

~~~
chromatic
_I love my perl5 VM and therefore am not the expert on this._

I've contributed to Parrot and I've contributed to Perl 5. I hope this doesn't
sound like an appeal to authority, but after my experiences, I believe that
Perl 5 cannot evolve much further unless its internals undergo a similar
rethinking.

 _Parrot has been nailed to the perch since Dan Sugalski left._

Dan designed a pretty good virtual machine to run Perl 5. Compare the timeline
of Rakudo's genesis and his departure.

